# Royal Holiday Club Cala (#8843) - Puerto Rico



## JackieD (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,
I was looking at this resort on RCI but it's not listed on the Tug reviews.  Was it called something else before?  

We've never been to PR so I'm just starting the process of researching.  
How is PR in November?

Looks like this TS is 45 min. from San Juan but close to the Rainforest? Is this a big factor not being near San Juan?

Enough to do for a family with 19 yo, 16 yo & 12 for a week?

Thanks so much for any input on this resort and the area!  

Jackie


----------

